# Cute, Cheap, Maternity Clothes!!!!!



## DeeStar03

*Hey Ladies!! just thought I'd share this website I found yesterday with you... These clothes are actually CHEAPER then Motherhood Maternity!!!.. I just ordered 3 shirts!! Hope you like it!.. ENJOY!

https://www.kikisfashions.com/*


----------



## AquaDementia

which ones did you order?


----------



## leeanne

They do have some cute stuff :)


----------



## DeeStar03

AquaDementia said:


> which ones did you order?

*I ordered the green tank that says "I love Baby" on it... and I ordered the white shirt with the pretty rhinestone necklace attached.. and then I ordered the shirt where its different colors onthe bottom.. its beige and it has the sleeves that go on your upper arms.. so your shoulders are out.. They're cute! I can't wait to get them!*


----------



## cparks1

They have cute clothes, great website. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## DeeStar03

*You're very welcome! Just trying to help out cause I know maternity clothes cost A LOT of money! Thats why this website is great!*


----------



## SceneDelilah

i need a really nice dress or outfit to go to my partners cousins wedding party
can anyone recommend anything or good sites to go on?

:hug:


----------



## ryder

I just went to a store called thyme maternity www.maternity.ca they had loads of good deals and sales all kinds of cute t-shirts, dress shirts, tanks etc for about $9.99-$20.00

They also had lots of pants, capris and shorts for under $20.00. 

The new stock was a bit more, but heck, the sales were awesome.

I only bought a couple pairs of pants, but I think I will go back soon and buy some other stuff.


----------



## ryder

Plus, if you join the nestles baby club they send you coupons for $10 off when you spend $90.


----------



## Shri

thanks for this - it's just what I needed - nice and cheap and I don't have to actually go out to a store on the other side of town!


----------



## WendyGo

Hey- that's awesome, really cute stuff there. I know this thread is a little old, but I just wanted to add that for UK mums I found a site that talks all about cheap maternity clothes and where to find the good deals. I'm always on the lookout for deals when it comes to this since it can be SO expensive for just a few months worth of wear.


----------



## austinsmom

forever21.com also has a small maternity section as well!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Thanks for the tips everyone! These are great.


----------

